# MeatEater Live Podcast Kalamazoo MI 02/22/19



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone get tickets to the MeatEater Live podcast in Kzoo this Friday night? 

Buddy and I are going, looking forward to seeing and hopefully meeting the crew and hear what they have to talk about. We're also planning on hitting the pre-party for a few drinks and hopefully walk away with some raffle prizes!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I am really bummed that I could not make it happen. I had my rotator cuff repaired a week ago and didn't think that I would be able to make it, so I didn't buy tickets. I am regretting that right about now though. I really wanted to go to the BHA Event before the show to to meet some like minded people.
It should be a great time and I look forward to hearing what you report of it was.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

MallardMaster said:


> I am really bummed that I could not make it happen. I had my rotator cuff repaired a week ago and didn't think that I would be able to make it, so I didn't buy tickets. I am regretting that right about now though. I really wanted to go to the BHA Event before the show to to meet some like minded people.
> It should be a great time and I look forward to hearing what you report of it was.


Ah, that's too bad! Hope you have a speedy recovery. 

I'll definitely report back on how the BHA party was and the podcast itself. From what I'm hearing is the pre-party is going to be packed, so we're looking to get there as early as possible.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

How was the show?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Both the show and the pre-party were great! 

Awesome turn out as always at the pre-party. Got to meet some new people and talk some hunting, which is always a good time. 

The podcast itself was pretty awesome too. I've always enjoyed MeatEater podcast's and found them entertaining, and being there in person and seeing how they interact with the crowd just took it to another level. I'll definitely go to another if the opportunity arises!


----------

